
A patent granted to Apple may allow iPhone cameras to be disabled by IR - pmlnr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/30/apple-iphone-camera-disable-remote-sensors-patent
======
pmlnr
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4473585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4473585)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4458701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4458701)

But at that time, 4 years ago, these didn't get any momentum here for
discussion.

